# '37 Rms Stems



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2016)

I know this subject causes a lot of angst but here are pics of the two stems I believe are correct for a '37 RMS. I don't even think the cushion stem was introduced in time to be used on the '37 RMS. The first is the 'bellows' stem and the second is what I have heard called a cathedral stem. My bike is equipped with the cathedral stem and is original to the bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 28, 2016)

I agree with the thought that these two stems are correct for the 37 RMS. 

I've seen many cushion stems on the RMS but I don't think it's correct or even looks good. It just messes with the smooth lines.

I believe Phil Marshall referred to the above stem as the "riser" stem.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2016)

Those cushion stems are Hideous.  I wish I had one so I could sell it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Those cushion stems are Hideous. I wish I had one so I could sell it.




now that was funny! made me laugh


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2016)

Although I agree with the assessment that the cushioner stem wasn't introduced until late 1939, so it couldn't have been stocked as original equipment on a 1937 bicycle.
Has there ever been any definitive proof that the bellows stem was ever stocked as original equipment on the 37 RMS?
I know it loosely resembles the stem shown in the drafts and drawings of the bike, but so did the cushioner, which what led to its erroneous use by collectors for years.
I'm not saying the bellows is wrong, because I have no idea.
But, has an untouched original non collectorized bike ever been found with this stem?
I realize that a great deal of study has gone into this question, and it remains as one of the great un answered questions of this hobby.
I know that Phil Marshal came to the conclusion after exhaustive research, that the bellows stem was the only stem ever made that fit the detail of what is depicted in the drawings of the 37RMS.
Just curious if in fact, an originally equipped bike was ever found?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2016)

I believe the blue bike John bought from Mark is equipped with this stem. Obviously the bike has been through several collectors but it would seem strange that someone would randomly pick that stem if it had been changed out. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the blue bike John bought from Mark is equipped with this stem. Obviously the bike has been through several collectors but it would seem strange that someone would randomly pick that stem if it had been changed out. V/r Shawn



Which stem do you mean when you say "this stem"?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Which stem do you mean when you say "this stem"?



Sorry--the bellows stem. V/r Shawn


----------



## 39zep (Jul 29, 2016)

I believe this is an early shot of the blue 37.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 29, 2016)

I read a post here, RMS37 had a good argument disputing the cushion stems ever came on a roadmaster stock, however looking through the 37 catalog there appears to be some similar ot the cushioned one and the cathedral one....Interesting!


----------



## rickyd (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't give a flying ..... what stem you put on them its all about the frame!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 29, 2016)

It's all about the entire bike in it's correct form.

Certainly the frame is a very unique and streamline design but add to that the peaked duck tail fenders, curved cranks that mimic the curved seat mast, extended chain guard that ties into the rear fender brace, the bug eye tank and the proper stem that ties it all in.

It's more then just a frame. And those of us that are lucky to own one or two understand that.

Absent the bellows or the riser/cathedral stem, I'd only use the Wald #3

It's all in the details.


----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2016)

You guys have to remember that a drawing is merely that...a drawing. Its an artists rendition. Like a concept car. Sure thry drew them but they never came into full production for the general public. 

So unless someone finds an original store photo of a bike sitting there surrounded by others with either the Bellows or cushion stem, I'd say anything goes. Also remember the aftermarket parts sitting there in the store. Anyone could buy a different stem sitting on the shelf and swap it out because they thought the factory equipped one was ugly. 

In my personal opinion both the Bellows and Cushion stem were most likely expensive aftermarket stems like the tomahawk stem considering they seem to be made of unobtainium and never randomly pop up for sale.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 30, 2016)

I will forever regret not buying a bike at a swap meet a few years ago that had a bellows stem.  it was $400 for the whole bike ( a mashed up Mead).  I was out of money at the time and couldn't seem to motivate myself to go find an ATM.  It was the biggest non buying mistake I've ever made since I started collecting this junk.  The crazy thing is the seller took the bike home with him.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 30, 2016)

Slick,
This debate will continue forever without the hard proof. However, the Cushion stem didn't even come out until 39, so it could not have been original equipment on a 37 RMS.

But you are correct that stems could have been added on at a later date by the owner but definitely not swapping out at the dealer to add the cushion stem in 1937 since it did not exist.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 7, 2022)

First vintage picture of a bellows stem on a 37 supreme I've seen. Edited for the children.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> First vintage picture of a bellows stem on a 37 supreme I've seen. Edited for the children.
> View attachment 1543818



Your talents are wasted Chad--you should be a fashion designer! V/r Shawn


----------



## Metalbender (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow.....🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣.....wow


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> First vintage picture of a bellows stem on a 37 supreme I've seen. Edited for the children.
> View attachment 1543818



Wow, you know you're a bike nerd when you find a photo like that and you notice the stem.  Good eye though.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 8, 2022)

I first saw that picture a year and a half ago and just noticed the stem yesterday.. 😛


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> First vintage picture of a bellows stem on a 37 supreme I've seen. Edited for the children.
> View attachment 1543818



I bet some will still argue it's a cushion stem 🙄


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> First vintage picture of a bellows stem on a 37 supreme I've seen. Edited for the children.



@poolboy1


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> First vintage picture of a bellows stem on a 37 supreme I've seen. Edited for the children.
> View attachment 1543818



@sm2501


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 24, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> @poolboy1



Any links to the unedited version? A friend of mine wants to see it. 😜


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Any links to the unedited version? A friend of mine wants to see it. 😜



Message sent


----------

